# Any good shops in Brighton area?



## rudirudi (26 Jun 2012)

Hi
I am travelling down to Brighton this coming Saturday (step daughter is going to the  Japanese festival,she's mad about anime,whatever that is) so herself and me will go for a wander round 1 or 2 outlets,so,if anyone can recommend any shops thats worth a visit that would be great.

Cheers

Rudi


----------



## Tomfish (26 Jun 2012)

I'm sorry to say that brighton is a bit on the crap side for aquarium shops. There is a rather underwhelming maidenhead aquatics in a garden center near the racecourse. A shop called fishy business is probably the best in terms selection, but that is in portslade which is a bit out of the way. There is nothing particulary central. If I was visiting brighton I would able around the cool north and south lanes and wouldn't consider fishes.
Hope thats useful. Sorry to be down beat, but brighton is great for many things (Like jap festivals!)   just not aquatics  

cheers


----------



## Antipofish (26 Jun 2012)

The Maidenhead Aquatics at Hickstead (its 60 seconds off of the A23 so very easy to stop at) is pretty good.  Reasonable plants but TONS of fish. I second fishey business and dont really think Portslade is too far to count it out either so try them   Paraquatics is also one road away from fishey business on Portland Road.  Some nice stuff in there, big into marines, plants not special, but its a nice shop and usually has nice redmoor at great prices.  For the biggest selection  of fish there is also a maidenhead aquatics in Angmering which is about 20 minutes out of Brighton.


----------



## rudirudi (27 Jun 2012)

Thanks guys
Herself is now setting up a marine tank so Paraqutics sounds like a good place to visit,then Fishey business,then spend the rest of the day wandering round Brighton (never been there before)I'm sure we will have a good day,thanks for the info.

Rudi


----------



## Antipofish (27 Jun 2012)

rudirudi said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> Herself is now setting up a marine tank so Paraqutics sounds like a good place to visit,then Fishey business,then spend the rest of the day wandering round Brighton (never been there before)I'm sure we will have a good day,thanks for the info.
> 
> Rudi



Gary and Karen at Paraquatics are the owners.  Great people but he sure knows how to make money !  He knows his stuff too though.  If you like Marines then the MA at Hickstead on the A23 (is that the route you are coming down?) is well worth the visit too as they have a fair amount of marine stock.  The Lanes in Brighton are great for wandering round and mooching in little curio shops, some nice cafes too.  Then if you want the "tack" there is always Brighton Pier , a stick of Brighton Rock and the Brighton version of the London Eye   Brighton Pavilion is quite interesting too.  All down in the same area.  DONT even think of parking incorrectly cos they'll 'ave ya !


----------



## rudirudi (27 Jun 2012)

Thats all good mate,will pop in Maidenhead aq on the way down,and Paraquatics(make sure she has her card with her,she 's mad about Tunze,or my card will take a hammering)I dont know anything about Brighton,but I do know I like a bit of mooching around and finding interesting places to eat,so defo will visit the Lanes,thanks for the info.

Cheers

Rudi


----------

